# Checking In From Wisconsin



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't believe I found this website AFTER purchasing a new (2007) Outback 26KBRS. Oh well, probably saved me a drive to Michigan or Ohio! I bought from Midwest Motor Sports in Kieler, WI - not far upriver from Dubuque, IA. They are a new Outback dealer and trying to move units; worth checking out. I scanned the Internet for two months, especially ebay, and based my purchase on the low prices coming out of those big dealers minus the travel expenses; I don't think I did too bad. I see many folks seem to trade models after just a few years; we'll see - I tend to keep everything else I buy forever.

This is my first camping shelter besides a tent. I have been scanning the forums and will finally go to bed (at 3:30 AM). I'll be back; I pick up my trailer early next week - a big 40 mile drive each way. So, after I am done inundating the dealer with questions I figure to ask after scanning the forums - I'll be asking all of you some more!

Although we missed this site, my wife became a travel trailer research junkie, and proclaimed out of the blue that the only trailers she would consider were Outbacks (best available floor plans besides so many other things). So I am sure we will be at home on this site.

We live along the Mississippi River in Prairie du Chien, Wisconsin - and without hesitation I would recommend this region for a visit. We are situated in the middle of the Upper Mississippi River Wildlife & Fish Refuge, at the confluence of the Wisconsin River with beautiful (one) National Park units and (2) State Parks. The scenery, driving vistas, campgrounds and outdoor recreational opportunities between La Crosse, WI and Dubuque, IA are as good as any in the U.S. - for those (of course) who choose not to "fly over".


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KenB
















to Outbackers! 

AND 







on your new 26kbrs!

Glad you finally found us








It sounds like you live in just the perfect place to camp...Feel free to post photos








We love to answer any and all questions, so fire away!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the New TT and welcome to the Outbackers. You will be able to find lots of information on here, and ton's of collective knowledge from it's helpfull members.









Ed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi KenB,


















You'll want to print this PDI List & bring it along when you pick up your new OB.

Enjoy!
Tami


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

KenB said:


> I can't believe I found this website AFTER purchasing a new (2007) Outback 26KBRS. Oh well, probably saved me a drive to Michigan or Ohio! I bought from Midwest Motor Sports in Kieler, WI - not far upriver from Dubuque, IA. They are a new Outback dealer and trying to move units; worth checking out. I scanned the Internet for two months, especially ebay, and based my purchase on the low prices coming out of those big dealers minus the travel expenses; I don't think I did too bad. I see many folks seem to trade models after just a few years; we'll see - I tend to keep everything else I buy forever.
> 
> This is my first camping shelter besides a tent. I have been scanning the forums and will finally go to bed (at 3:30 AM). I'll be back; I pick up my trailer early next week - a big 40 mile drive each way. So, after I am done inundating the dealer with questions I figure to ask after scanning the forums - I'll be asking all of you some more!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the welcome; photos of the area WILL be forthcoming - and Tami: I am running down to drop my Suburban off to be set up with the hitch, wiring, etc. That list will be used today - and I am sure the day we actually drive away. Thanks!

Ken


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

KenB said:


> I can't believe I found this website AFTER purchasing a new (2007) Outback 26KBRS. Oh well, probably saved me a drive to Michigan or Ohio! I bought from Midwest Motor Sports in Kieler, WI - not far upriver from Dubuque, IA. They are a new Outback dealer and trying to move units; worth checking out. I scanned the Internet for two months, especially ebay, and based my purchase on the low prices coming out of those big dealers minus the travel expenses; I don't think I did too bad. I see many folks seem to trade models after just a few years; we'll see - I tend to keep everything else I buy forever.
> 
> This is my first camping shelter besides a tent. I have been scanning the forums and will finally go to bed (at 3:30 AM). I'll be back; I pick up my trailer early next week - a big 40 mile drive each way. So, after I am done inundating the dealer with questions I figure to ask after scanning the forums - I'll be asking all of you some more!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the welcome; photos of the area WILL be forthcoming - and Tami: I am running down to drop my Suburban off to be set up with the hitch, wiring, etc. That list will be used today - and I am sure the day we actually drive away. Thanks!

Ken
[/quote]

Great! Be sure to keep us posted.









Tami


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Tami:

The list was a hit; I started going through it and the dealer asked to copy it (after I asked that they go though the check point by point). I will be reviewing it again on Monday (my scheduled pick up date). As a newbie to purchasing an RV, that list kept me looking for major functions and asking substantial questions (instead of looking only at cosmetic things).


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great







glad to hear it









That list help us a lot as well when we picked up our OB. We knew nothing about Campers. 
It has also helped many on this forum ........ Thanks to Jolly!!

Tami


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers - it is a great site and a lot of questions can be answered here - and if its been asked before they refer you to the original posts. We live in LaCrosse - we put our camper at Pettibone RV just because it works withour work schedules best. However we have taken the boat down to Prairie for breakfast. You are right its a great area for camping and outdoor activities!! If ever camping in LaCrosse be sure to look us up - site 412 at Pettibone and there are quite a few Outbacks there. Welcome and good luck!!

Pattie


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

bobpattie said:


> We live in LaCrosse - we put our camper at Pettibone RV just because it works withour work schedules best. However we have taken the boat down to Prairie for breakfast. You are right its a great area for camping and outdoor activities!! If ever camping in LaCrosse be sure to look us up - site 412 at Pettibone and there are quite a few Outbacks there. Welcome and good luck!!
> 
> Pattie


Thanks for the welcome, Pattie!

We are up in LaCrosse at least twice a week and really enjoy the city. It would be fun to stop by and see what other Outback owners have done to their rvs.

I'm already thinking of putting together no-see-um netting and attaching it to the awning (I can't stand bugs and some of the littles are too young for a lot of bug spray). Additionally, I'm probably going to stitch together some upholstery vinyl for the dining area and sofa (we have found that six kids are rough on everything - LOL!)

AMDG,
Jean


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!







These trailers really do have the best layouts.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome from Northern Illinois, We may be going to near u in late July the father in law lives in Stillwater, Mn. Congrats on the Outback


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome, fellow Sconnie nation member...


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

SconnieJonny said:


> Welcome from Northern Illinois, We may be going to near u in late July the father in law lives in Stillwater, Mn. Congrats on the Outback


Thanks,

More than likely run into each other either here or in Illinois; the In-Laws are in Elmhurst (and I hope there is not an ordinance there prohibiting us from parking the trailer in their driveway!).


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, REAL Sconnie nation folks don't have Cheeseheads -- I have no idea where those things come from...


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

If your brake controller is a Draw-tite make sure it's the Intella-stop. Same thing as a Prodigy.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26KBRS/26RS family!

Ed


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Ken,

Same with us. We didn't find this site until after we purchased either. Prolly could have saved us some money.

Anyhow, welcome and enjoy the new TT. You will find a wealth of info here. You have taken one giant step up from tenting. Your wife has great taste in TT's. Outbacks rock.

Happy camping!


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

SconnieJonny said:


> If your brake controller is a Draw-tite make sure it's the Intella-stop. Same thing as a Prodigy.


It ended up being the Draw-Tite Activator; not even the Activator II. That is all they had (or wanted to have) in stock and I wanted to drive off. It worked fine as far as I could tell; I'll be looking for an upgrade when when I actually figure out what is good and bad about this controller.


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Ken,
> 
> Same with us. We didn't find this site until after we purchased either. Prolly could have saved us some money.
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy,

Thanks - we picked the trailer up tonight and the rest of the family is camping out with it on a friends 40 acre slice of heaven about 30 miles away. I am at home and going to work tomorrow to start paying it off!

My biggest loss was not knowing enough to deal for brake controller of any a particular brand or model. The dealer was great though, only 50 miles from home - and they threw in an extended side view mirror practically while I was driving off, so I have no complaints!

I am quickly running up a list of folks I hope to run into some day. I have lived in lots of places from (virtually) coast to coast. We have a number of friends in the Catskills and own land near Lackawaxen, PA - a stones throw from the western edge of the Catskills!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome KenB to the Outback Family
Congrats to the 26KBRS now getting out there and enjoy your new toy









Don


----------

